# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  أريد التحقق من صحة هذه القصة

## أبو عبد الله المصري

> دخل شريك بن اﻷعور على معاوية بن
> أبي سفيان ، و كان شريك دميماً ، فقال
> له معاوية : إنك لدميم و الجميل خير من
> الدميم ، و إنك لشريك و ما لله من
> شريك ، و إن أباك ﻷعور ، و الصحيح خير
> من اﻷعور ، فكيف سدتَ قومكَ ؟
> فيرد شريك قائﻼً : إنك معاوية ، و ما
> معاوية إﻻ كلبة عوت فاستعوت الكﻼب ،
> و إنك ﻻبن صخر ، و السهل خير من
> ...


في نفسي شيء من هذه القصة خاصة أنها تنال من صحابي جليل كان من كتّاب الوحي .
ينبغي التحقق من صحة القصة ، صحيح أن الأدب لو طبقنا عليه قواعد المحدثين لما قبلنا جلّه ؛ لكن هذه القصة تنال من صحابي جليل ؛ لذا ينبغي أن نتحقق منها .

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

ما في نفسك صحيح ، هذه القصة منكرة ولا تصح . والأدب فيه قصص من هذا القبيل . وإليك هذه ـ وإن كانت جميلة وطريفة ـ حكاها الزجاجي في أماليه ، وكنت وقفت عليها منذ عشر سنوات تقريبا فأعجبتني لكني استنكرتها وهي :
كان معاوية وابن الزبير يتسايران، فأبصرا راكباً فقال معاوية: هو فلان وقال ابن الزبير هو فلان، فلما تبيناه كان الذي قال ابن الزبير. فقال معاوية يا أبا بكر ما أحسن هذه الحدة مع الكبر! قال : برك يا أمير المؤمنين، فسكت فقال له الثانية برك فسكت، وضحك . قال ابن الزبير. ما أحسن هذه الثنايا وأطرى هذا الوجه مع طول العمر وكثرة الهموم!! فقال معاوية : برك فسكت يقول ثلاثاً ويسكت ابن الزبير. ثم افترقا، فاشتكى ابن الزبير عينيه حتّى أشرف على ذهابهما، وسقطت ثنايا معاوية، فالتقيا في الحول الثاني فقال له: يا أبا بكر أنا أشوى منك . أي أكثر حظاً منك في الإصابة بالعين وأنا أقل ضررا منك.

----------


## احمد ابو انس

*أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو بَكْر مُحَمَّد بْن مُحَمَّد بْن كرتيلا ، انا أَبُو بَكْر مُحَمَّد بْن عَلي الخياط ، أَنَا أَبُو الحُسَيْن أَحْمَد بْن عَبْد الله السوسنجرودي ، أَنَا أَبُو جعفر أَحْمَد بْن أَبِي طالب ، حَدَّثَني أَبِي أَبُو طالب عَلي بْن مُحَمَّد ، حَدَّثَني أَبُو عَمْرو مُحَمَّد بْن مروان بْن عُمَر السعيدي ، حَدَّثَني جَعْفَر بْن أَحْمَد بْن سعدان ، نَا الحَسَن بْن جهور ، قَالَ : قَالَ ابن الكلبي : زعموا أن معاوية جلس ذات يوم بين يديه السماطان ، فدخل الناس وأشراف العرب ، ودخل فيمن دخل شريك بْن الأعور الحارثي وافدًا ، فلما أن اطمأن بِهِ مجلسه نظر إِلَيْهِ معاوية ، فَقَالَ : ما اسمك ؟ قَالَ : شريك.

فَقَالَ : معاوية : ما لله من شريك ، وإنك لأعور ، والصحيح خير من الأعور ، وإنك لدميم والجميل خير من الدميم ، فبمَ سُدْتَ قومك ؟ فَقَالَ لَهُ شريك : والله لقد أحميت أنفي ، ولا بد من إجابتك ، فوالله إنك لمعاوية ، وما معاوية إلا كلبة عوت فاستعوت ، وإنك لابن صخر ، والسهل خير من الصخر ، وإنك لابن حرب ، والسلم خير من الحرب ، وإنك لابن أمية ، وما أمية إلا أمة صغرت فاستصغرت ، فبمَ سدت قومك ؟ فَقَالَ : يا غلام ، أقمه ، فقام شريك ، وأنشأ يَقُولُ : أيشتمني معاوية بْن صخر وسيفي صارم ومعي لساني ؟ وحولي من ذوي يمنٍ ليوث ضراغمة تهشّ إلى الطعان يعيرني الدمامة من سفاهٍ وربات الحجال من الغواني ذوات الدلّ في خيرات عصبٍ يحيون الهجان مَعَ الحسان فلا تبسط لسانك يابْن حرب علينا إذَا بلغت مدى الأماني فإن تك للشقاء لنا أميرًا فإنا لا نقر عَلَى الهوان وإن تِكَ من أمية في ذراها فإني من بني عَبْد المدان # قرأت بخط أَبِي الحَسَن رشأ بْن نظيف ، وأنبأنيه أَبُو القَاسِم عَلي بْن إِبْرَاهيم ، وأَبُو الوحش سبيع بْن المسلم عَنْهُ ، أَنَا أَبُو أَحْمَد عُبَيْد الله بْن مُحَمَّد بْن أَبِي مسلم الفرضي ، أَنَا أَبُو طاهر عَبْد الواحد بْن أَبِي هاشم ، نَا أَحْمَد بْن سعيد القرشي ، حَدَّثَني الزبير بْن بكار ، حَدَّثَني عَلي بْن صالح ، عَنْ عامر بْن صالح قَالَ : دخل شريك بْن الأعور الحارثي عَلَى معاوية ، وكان دميمًا قصيرًا.

فَقَالَ لَهُ معاوية : إنك لدميم ، والجميل خير من الدميم ، وإنك لشريك ، وما لله من شريك ، وإنك لابن الأعور ، والبصير خير من الأعور ، فكيف سدت قومك ؟ فَقَالَ لَهُ شريك : يا معاوية ؟ إنك معاوية ، وما معاوية إلا كلبة عوت ، فاستعوت ، وإنك لابن حرب ، والسلم خير من الحرب ، وإنك لابن صخر ، والسهل خير من الصخر ، وإنك لابن أمية ، وما أمية إلا أمة صغرت ، فكيف صرت أمير المؤمنين ؟ ثم خرج من عنده وهو يَقُولُ : أيشتمني معاوية بْن صخر وسيفي صارم ومعي لساني ؟ وحولي من ذوي يمنٍ ليوث ضراغمة تهشّ إلى الطعان يعيرني الدمامة من سفاهٍ وربات الخدود هِيَ الغواني ذوات الْحَسَن والرئبال شثن شتيم وجهه ماضي الجنان فلا تبسط لسانك يابْن حرب علينا إذَا بلغت مدى الأماني فإن تك للشقاء لنا أميرًا فإنا لا نقر عَلَى الهوان وإن تك من أمية في ذراها فإني فِي ذرى عَبْد المدان زاد غيره بعد الأماني : متى ما تدع قومك أدع قومي وتختلف الأسنة بالطعان يجبني كل غطريف شجاعٍ كريمٍ قد توشح باليماني وبعده : فإن تِكَ للشقاء.
تاريخ دمشق لابن عساكر » حرف الشين » ذِكْر من اسْمُه شريك » شَرِيكُ بْنُ الأَعْوَرِ وَاسْمُ الأَعْوَرِ الْحَارِثُ ...
http://www.islamweb.net/hadith/displ...798&pid=614784

*

----------


## احمد ابو انس

*أبو مالك المديني*
جزاك الله خيرا , لعلك تبين لنا حال السند الذي عند تاريخ دمشق  لأبن عساكر.

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

وإياك أخي الكريم .
في الأول : الحسن بن جمهور ، شيعي ، وابن الكلبي متروك ، وقال : زعموا . فهو بلاغ ، فلا يقبل .
والثاني : فيه علي بن صالح المدني وهو مستور . وشيخه عامر : تركوه ، ولهذا قال ابن عدي : عامة حديثه مسروق من الثقات ، و أفراد ينفرد بها . والأثر عليه علامات النكارة واضحة . والله أعلم .

----------


## فلاح حسن البغدادي

بارك الله فيكم

ولو صحت هذه اﻷكذوبة لكانت أعظم منقبة ﻷمير المؤمنين معاوية بن أبي سفيان ودليلا على حلمه وتسامحه مع الرعية

----------


## فلاح حسن البغدادي

وأية ديمقراطية أعظم من هذه

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## حسين اليزيدي

جزاك الله خيرًا أبا عبدالله , فلقد قرأتها وضمر في نفسي شيء مثلك

----------

